# So evidently I seem more approachable



## Chaotic Clessy (Dec 25, 2003)

Before: When talking about my facial expression throughout highschool, my dad would talk about how I had a permanent scowl on my face. I either got left alone or harassed >_<

Today: A rather sizable group of students (they're taking classes on learning english, and from the looks of it most were Korean) passed by and asked if I could take their picture. That, and a couple of them wanted to take a picture with me...with my painting clothes still on!
That, and random peeps on the bus that I happen to sit by start talking to me 

Well, I guess I'll have to come up with something to say! Especially if it's a cute girl ^^;


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Wow, sounds like you had a good day.


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

Wow, that's awesome. Me, on the other hand, I am still as unapproachable as ever.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

*cool man*

That's really cool man! Things that happen like this really make you step outside yourself a bit and think "hey i must be okay" . I am glad you see can see being approached a good, rather than thinking you must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

cool thats awesome.

people approcah u when they see an innocent, social, open and friendly person. smiling helps.

:steam lol :rub :clap :evil


----------

